What are some things that are easy to describe but hard to code? - paulpauper
======
Eridrus
Hard to code for who? Embedded device development is hard for those who don't
do it regularly, but fairly routine for those who do.

Self-driving cars are hard for everyone at the moment, but in 20 years will
probably be fairly "easy" for experts in the field to replicate.

------
chrisbennet
I think a lot of computer vision problems seem like they should be “easy”
because the human vision system has millions of years of ”development” behind
it.

------
sharemywin
Projects with trade names. google, facebook, etc.

------
AnimalMuppet
Obligatory XKCD: [https://xkcd.com/1425/](https://xkcd.com/1425/)

